# Electrodessication and curettage - HELP!



## Love Coding! (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Under the CPT 17260 code can a physician bill this as an excision code if he also destroyed it (electrodesiccation and curettage)?  If yes, are margins also included?  Can he even use margins?

Example:  Squamous cell ca on the right arm before removal 2.0cm x 1.0cm with 5.0cm margins (2.0cm + 1.0cm (5.0cm+5.0cm) = 3.0cm followed by electrodesiccation and curettage CPT code 17263 CPT code. 

Can you even code a scenario like this??

Thanks much,

dscoder74


----------

